# River Hill Spring 2011



## flee135 (Apr 29, 2011)

River Hill will be hosting its second competition on June 18th, 2011.

Information about the competition can be found here: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=RiverHillSpring2011


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 29, 2011)

MULTI!?!?!??! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Are the tentative events going to be (assuming we aren't ahead of schedule) one or the other? Aka 5x5x5 or 4BLD? (Example)


----------



## flee135 (Apr 29, 2011)

By tentative, I mean that we may or may not have the events. Final decisions will be made later on based on popular demand and time constraints.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 29, 2011)

Kevin and I have our graduation that day; it is at 7:00 PM, but we're required to get there around 5:30 PM for preparations and such. :/
I, for one, would still love to attend, and then leave early to make it in time for that deadline. The only thing I really want to compete in is 4x4, so if I can do that before I have to leave, I will definitely attend. I don't really care about 3x3 finals, which I would almost certainly have to miss.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 29, 2011)

I like OH.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 30, 2011)

OOOOHHH NO!!!!
Might not make it.


----------



## Bob (Apr 30, 2011)

I think I will sit this one out, also.


----------



## Kian (Apr 30, 2011)

Kyle will be in Russia so I think I'll be headed down with Mr. Reynolds.


----------



## timspurfan (Apr 30, 2011)

Hm... Kian wanna swing by and pick me up?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 30, 2011)

River Hill was possibly my favorite competition of all time.

Definitely going to this. Can't wait. Birthday is 2 days later too.


----------



## Kian (May 5, 2011)

uhh maybe not coming. might have a bachelor party to attend the day before. we'll see how this all works out. i won't register until i'm sure i can go.


----------



## a small kitten (May 5, 2011)

If you have at least two rounds of OH like last time I'll show up


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 5, 2011)

Finally another comp in MD. YEs.


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 5, 2011)

Ill be there, probably.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 5, 2011)

Ooh. I really enjoyed the last competition (despite my results). My parents can't take me that day, but if I could find someone to pick me up (Reese brothers?) I'll go.


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 5, 2011)

Nvm, going to china.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 5, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Ooh. I really enjoyed the last competition (despite my results). My parents can't take me that day, but if I could find someone to pick me up (Reese brothers?) I'll go.


 
PM me your address so I can see where you are in terms of us.

Just so I know, would your parents probably let you spend the night at our house if it came to it? (Not saying it's going to happen, but just in case)


----------



## flee135 (May 5, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> If you have at least two rounds of OH like last time I'll show up


 
Yes, two rounds of OH are planned.

Details for this competition should be finalized soon.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 5, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Ooh. I really enjoyed the last competition (despite my results). My parents can't take me that day, but if I could find someone to pick me up (Reese brothers?) I'll go.


 
Judging by where you say you want to hold your WV competition, and what Ryan's location says, you live a bit more than 5 hours away from the Reeses. That might be a bit out of their way.


----------



## EricReese (May 5, 2011)

Yes it is, considering River Hill comp only took us like an hour to get to last time  I loved last comp, I can't wait for this one


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 5, 2011)

If you could somehow take a bus up to where we live Ethan we could pick you up/drop you back off there. I don't know if you want to ride the bus but as Tim said it would probably be out of our way.


----------



## flee135 (May 5, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> If you could somehow take a bus up to where we live Ethan we could pick you up/drop you back off there. I don't know if you want to ride the bus but as Tim said it would probably be out of our way.


 
I think that would literally be taking a bus straight past River Hill. From where I live, getting to West Virginia would be in one direction, and going to where you live would be in the completely opposite direction.


----------



## pcuber (May 5, 2011)

I just saw this think I could come. I haven't bin to a cubing event in over six months.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 5, 2011)

flee135 said:


> I think that would literally be taking a bus straight past River Hill. From where I live, getting to West Virginia would be in one direction, and going to where you live would be in the completely opposite direction.


 
That's fine with me as long as I can stay with them for free.


----------



## EricReese (May 5, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> That's fine with me as long as I can stay with them for free.


 
Nope, we cost about the same as a hotel here k?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 5, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> That's fine with me as long as I can stay with them for free.


 
We are switching off, you house us for free, and vice versa. Works out perfectly, eh?


----------



## jrb (May 5, 2011)

I think that I'll be able to come, but I'm not sure.


----------



## flee135 (May 5, 2011)

The competition is now official! Check the WCA website for more info.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 6, 2011)

How do we register? I don't see it on cubingusa or on the WCA page.


----------



## flee135 (May 6, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> How do we register? I don't see it on cubingusa or on the WCA page.


 
http://www.cubingusa.com/riverhillspring2011/register.php


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 6, 2011)

Ugh, really wanted to win in pyraminx. Not goin to happen with Felix there. Second place perhaps? I will be attending I think if I can find someone to hang out with there because I dont have many cubing friends haha. Felix what method do you use?


----------



## da25centz (May 6, 2011)

Fall was great, Should be able to attend this one as well


----------



## EricReese (May 6, 2011)

Woah, wtf, just looked at my WCA page ([email protected]) and realized that at the Cornell comp they did not add in my magic times :O oh well, not a big deal I guess, I will just have to get an average this comp.

Have the cutoff times for 5x5 been announced? I wanna know how much I would have to practice to scrape by :3


----------



## Bob (May 6, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Woah, wtf, just looked at my WCA page ([email protected]) and realized that at the Cornell comp they did not add in my magic times :O oh well, not a big deal I guess, I will just have to get an average this comp.
> 
> Have the cutoff times for 5x5 been announced? I wanna know how much I would have to practice to scrape by :3


 
Email Harris and tell him to let us know what your times were.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 6, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Ugh, really wanted to win in pyraminx. Not goin to happen with Felix there. Second place perhaps? I will be attending I think if I can find someone to hang out with there because I dont have many cubing friends haha. Felix what method do you use?



He uses his own secret method that he won't share.


----------



## flee135 (May 7, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Ugh, really wanted to win in pyraminx. Not goin to happen with Felix there. Second place perhaps? I will be attending I think if I can find someone to hang out with there because I dont have many cubing friends haha. Felix what method do you use?


 


That70sShowDude said:


> He uses his own secret method that he won't share.


 
Yeah, I use my own method, so it doesn't really have a name. It's essentially Richard Patterson's method, or I guess more commonly known as youtube Oka.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 7, 2011)

flee135 said:


> Yeah, I use my own method, so it doesn't really have a name. It's essentially Richard Patterson's method, or I guess more commonly known as youtube Oka.


 
Do you think you can show me some tricks?....


----------



## JyH (May 7, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Ugh, really wanted to win in pyraminx. Not goin to happen with Felix there. Second place perhaps? I will be attending I think if I can find someone to hang out with there because I dont have many cubing friends haha. Felix what method do you use?


 
lolnofriends


----------



## EricReese (May 7, 2011)

JyH said:


> lolnofriends


 
i lol'd


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 7, 2011)

Lol of everyone I thought you guys were my friends thanks a lot :'(


----------



## EricReese (May 7, 2011)

I was laughing at him saying that. It was funny :3


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 7, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I was laughing at him saying that. It was funny :3


 
Eric can you show me some 5x5 comms there?
Oh and I know JyH was kidding he always do that but you would never kid about something mean. At least that's what I thought. But it's chill


----------



## flee135 (May 7, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Do you think you can show me some tricks?....


 
Yeah, of course, I can show you a couple things.


----------



## EricReese (May 7, 2011)

What kind of comms? Like last 4 edges? I only know a few tricks for those, to be honest I don't practice 5x5 much. My brother would know a lot more then me. I do know some though...


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 7, 2011)

I'll show you *some* if you remind me. I only average like 2:30 (fluctuates depending on day)


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 7, 2011)

L2C and L4E comms would help.


----------



## Bob (May 8, 2011)

No love for the Bob Burton method. :/


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 8, 2011)

Bob said:


> No love for the Bob Burton method. :/


 
For the record: the Bob Burton method is the only reason I can solve a Pyraminx.


----------



## Kian (May 8, 2011)

Bob said:


> No love for the Bob Burton method. :/


 
I still contend that "hope" is not a method.


----------



## flee135 (May 8, 2011)

Maybe I should do the final pyraminx round with the Bob Burton method and see what happens


----------



## EricReese (May 8, 2011)

Na, do it in the first round, that way you don't waste your chance of winning the event in the finals


----------



## flee135 (May 8, 2011)

Haha I thought about it throughout the day and decided not to. I don't want to kill my first place streak in every round just yet


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 9, 2011)

Wow, thanks a lot Eric. That was my chance!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 10, 2011)

Kian said:


> I still contend that "hope" is not a method.


 
His method isn't merely "hope"; it's "hope and change". Hope the puzzle is solved; if not, change to another face and hope again.


----------



## timspurfan (May 10, 2011)

Does the Reynolds-Barry team want to swing by and take me?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 10, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> Does the Reynolds-Barry team want to swing by and take me?



I'm not sure I'll have room for more than just Kian. My car is pretty small and I'm bringing all the timers, since Bob's not coming.


----------



## timspurfan (May 10, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I'm not sure I'll have room for more than just Kian. My car is pretty small and I'm bringing all the timers, since Bob's not coming.


 
That's very fair. But remember I am small so if you think you could squeeze me in, it would be great. By then I should be getting very good 2x2 times definitely and maybe sub 10 avg 3x3 but this is all speculation. I'm sure Kian would enjoy my company


----------



## Bob (May 11, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> That's very fair. But remember I am small so if you think you could squeeze me in, it would be great. By then I should be getting very good 2x2 times definitely and maybe sub 10 avg 3x3 but this is all speculation. I'm sure Kian would enjoy my company


 
I KNOW Kian would enjoy your company


----------



## timspurfan (May 11, 2011)

Bob said:


> I KNOW Kian would enjoy your company


 
Yeah, him and me in the car for 4 hours would be tremendous


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 11, 2011)

Are you going to have another one in the fall or winter? I will miss this one cause of China.


----------



## flee135 (May 11, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Are you going to have another one in the fall or winter? I will miss this one cause of China.


 
We are trying to make this a bi-annual thing, so yes, hopefully there will be another competition in the fall.


----------



## minime12358 (May 11, 2011)

flee135 said:


> We are trying to make this a bi-annual thing, so yes, hopefully there will be another competition in the fall.


Yay D

Also about the Bob Burton Method:
I used that at my first Comp (which coincidentally was the winter River Hill 2010)
I got like 20-30s cause it was actually hte first time I picked up a real one. One of them was like 1:30 (goes to check time, and realizes it was much worse 32.90 2:01.44 30.84 46.21 24.16)
The bad one was where I kept doing the same sides over again accidentally xD
But now I know a more legit method. Still pretty bad, but definitely sub 20.

Also, I noticed that Ryan mentioned multi..? Is that still a tentative event that Im missing on the site?


----------



## flee135 (May 12, 2011)

minime12358 said:


> Also, I noticed that Ryan mentioned multi..? Is that still a tentative event that Im missing on the site?


 
It was considered at first but I decided not to have it. Sorry!


----------



## minime12358 (May 12, 2011)

AHh ITs okay, gives us more time to practice.... I wonder how many Ryan and I will be able to do at nats xD


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 12, 2011)

minime12358 said:


> AHh ITs okay, gives us more time to practice.... I wonder how many Ryan and I will be able to do at nats xD


 
After Park Ridge I'll probably do 2 a week and hopefully be somewhere near 15 or even 16. I expect at least 13 from you by Nats .


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 21, 2011)

Anyone selling or trading anything? I have...
3x3:
GuHong
C4Y White
Maru
Memory
AV
JSK
MiniTypeC
Ghosthand II 
Mf8 Legend
Diansheng
YJ
Tranparent Red type C
C4Y Tile 
C4Y Glow
Dead F2 
And some Storeboughts
Transformers edition storebought 
Wooden edition storebough
Disney edition storebought
4x4:
Maru
Mf8+Dayan
Rubiks
5x5:
Vcube
Rubiks
6x6 and 7x7:
Vcube
Miscellaneous:
2 Black QJ Skewbs 
Black C4Y 3x3x4 
MOA Clock 
Siamese cube 
Green Mf8 Square-1
Platypus Storebought
Mozhi Pyramorhinx and 2x2x1
LA Magic
Broken LA MM
15 puzzle
quad cube 
Black mefferts megaminx
white mf8 tiled megaminx
Black tiled qj pyraminx
white stickered qj pyraminx
2x2:
Black LanLan
White ShengShou


----------



## jrb (May 21, 2011)

I'm interested in the Maru 4x4.


----------



## EricReese (May 21, 2011)

I'm selling a black XCube. I don't know if he cares that I am quoting him but Mike Kotch said it felt amazing.


----------



## flee135 (May 22, 2011)

If anybody has any suggestions for prizes to give out, I'll consider it if it's reasonable. I'm not sure if I'll be giving prizes to everyone who places in every event like last time or if it will just go to people who place in 3x3, etc. I would imagine that if we get small prizes, we could get one for every person who places in every event, or bigger prizes if they only go to select people in select events.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 22, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I'm selling a black XCube. I don't know if he cares that I am quoting him but Mike Kotch said it felt amazing.



I will confirm this quote. Possibly the best 4x4 that I've ever tried.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 22, 2011)

flee135 said:


> If anybody has any suggestions for prizes to give out, I'll consider it if it's reasonable. I'm not sure if I'll be giving prizes to everyone who places in every event like last time or if it will just go to people who place in 3x3, etc. I would imagine that if we get small prizes, we could get one for every person who places in every event, or bigger prizes if they only go to select people in select events.


 
I'll be traveling with Kian, so I'll be able to provide some of his personal belongings as prizes. Suggestions and requests are welcome. Don't tell him though.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 22, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I'll be traveling with Kian, so I'll be able to provide some of his personal belongings as prizes. Suggestions and requests are welcome. Don't tell him though.


 
I call toothbrush.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 24, 2011)

flee135 said:


> If anybody has any suggestions for prizes to give out, I'll consider it if it's reasonable. I'm not sure if I'll be giving prizes to everyone who places in every event like last time or if it will just go to people who place in 3x3, etc. I would imagine that if we get small prizes, we could get one for every person who places in every event, or bigger prizes if they only go to select people in select events.


 
Maybe a cheap puzzle for every place in that event based on what the event is. 
eg. If you place 2nd in 4x4 maybe a cheap 4x4, 3 in Pyraminx you get a Mozhi Pyraminx.


----------



## Kian (May 24, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I'll be traveling with Kian, so I'll be able to provide some of his personal belongings as prizes. Suggestions and requests are welcome. Don't tell him though.


 
Signed memorabilia and photo opportunities will be available for a nominal fee.


----------



## flee135 (May 24, 2011)

Kian said:


> Signed memorabilia and photo opportunities will be available for a nominal fee.


 
Ok, I like that. First place gets a signed photo with Kian.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 24, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I'm selling a black XCube. I don't know if he cares that I am quoting him but Mike Kotch said it felt amazing.


 
If I do end up going, how much would it cost? I'm not sure how much I can spend, even with my own money.


----------



## EricReese (May 24, 2011)

Probably around 30. Thats probably as low as I will go. I spent a lot of time/work on that cube


----------



## collinbxyz (May 24, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Probably around 30. Thats probably as low as I will go. I spent a lot of time/work on that cube


 
I can't confirm that I can get it, but if I can manage to not spend my $70 on more cubes, I should be able to. I should be able to go, as long as my dad's work and my sports aren't in the way.


----------



## EricReese (May 24, 2011)

ok just find me then, I have no idea what any of you look like, except a few.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 24, 2011)

I'll give 40! ^^


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he's not gonna bid off his cube. By the way Eric, I felt that 4x4 and it is quite good, but you're basically making money off of it, which is kinda lame... especially since you only want to get rid of it. $30 is steep for any used cube, I probably wouldn't go above $15 or $20 for it.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 24, 2011)

EricReese said:


> ok just find me then, I have no idea what any of you look like, except a few.


 
I sorta know what you look like. I will be twelve by then (eleven now), but I think I will be able to find you.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 24, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> I'm pretty sure he's not gonna bid off his cube. By the way Eric, I felt that 4x4 and it is quite good, but you're basically making money off of it, which is kinda lame... especially since you only want to get rid of it. $30 is steep for any used cube, I probably wouldn't go above $15 or $20 for it.


 
TBH it was 40 new, so it should be 20. Considering how good it feels I would push it to 25. Eric isn't completely out of his mind setting it to 30 dollars.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 24, 2011)

EricReese said:


> ok just find me then, I have no idea what any of you look like, except a few.


 
Hmm...then again, I have my Alpha CC...


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> TBH it was 40 new, so it should be 20. Considering how good it feels I would push it to 25. Eric isn't completely out of his mind setting it to 30 dollars.



Yes, $30 is definitely reasonable.


----------



## EricReese (May 24, 2011)

New XCubes are 40, and they improve once you break it in, which requires time, so while used price should be 20, because I did all the "work" and have broken it in already, I set it to 30. I think its reasonable.

edit: Also because I have done so many solves, the stickers are pretty bad. I shall replace them. Are any 4x4 stickers from cubesmith ok?


----------



## da25centz (May 24, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Anyone selling or trading anything? I have...
> 3x3:
> GuHong
> C4Y White
> ...


 
prices for your 6 and 7?


----------



## flee135 (May 24, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Anyone selling or trading anything?


 
I thought I sent you a PM, but I think your message box was full. anyway, I may be interested in trading for your MF8+Dayan 4x4. If you're willing to part with that, I can go dig through my collection of puzzles to see if anything interests you and we can work something out.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 25, 2011)

flee135 said:


> I thought I sent you a PM, but I think your message box was full. anyway, I may be interested in trading for your MF8+Dayan 4x4. If you're willing to part with that, I can go dig through my collection of puzzles to see if anything interests you and we can work something out.


 
I just emptied my inbox send me a private message i would be happy to trade. That's what I prefer actually.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 25, 2011)

EricReese said:


> New XCubes are 40, and they improve once you break it in, which requires time, so while used price should be 20, because I did all the "work" and have broken it in already, I set it to 30. I think its reasonable.
> 
> edit: Also because I have done so many solves, the stickers are pretty bad. I shall replace them. Are any 4x4 stickers from cubesmith ok?


 
For me, ya.


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 25, 2011)

i am exited


----------



## EricReese (May 25, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> For me, ya.


 
Are you referring to the stickers?


----------



## Kian (Jun 13, 2011)

Excited to head down there. Haven't been to a competition south of me in quite some time, somehow.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 13, 2011)

Everyone ready?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 13, 2011)

Nope...should probably start practicing again.

I am extremely excited for this comp though, it's so close .


----------



## flee135 (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha I think I'm sup-5 on pyraminx at this point. If I feel like it I'll probably practice a bit a few days before. I also need to figure out why my puzzle is popping so much.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 13, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Nope...should probably start practicing again.
> 
> I am extremely excited for this comp though, it's so close .


 
its funny because all you do is practice...

Anyway, just restickered XCube. Anyone willing to buy it? I'm selling for 25 dollars now because collinboy won't buy it I think. He hasn't responded so I'm offering it up to everyone now.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 13, 2011)

Ya, I'm not going.
(But I would buy it if I did go)


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 14, 2011)

Can't go, friend's birthday party is then, can't miss it because they are moving to Malaysia.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 14, 2011)

EricReese said:


> its funny because all you do is practice...
> 
> Anyway, just restickered XCube. Anyone willing to buy it? I'm selling for 25 dollars now because collinboy won't buy it I think. He hasn't responded so I'm offering it up to everyone now.


 
I randomly turn my 6x6 and 3x3, occassionally a solve or two on my 4x4... yes. Practice? No.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 14, 2011)

Eric, I might buy it.

Need to practice Pyraminx a lot!
I don't think I'm even sub 8 anymore. But I'm pretty fast at improving with Pyra.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 14, 2011)

JyH said:


> O UR SO COOL SAYING PYRA


 
inorite


----------



## Kian (Jun 14, 2011)

My 10.22 pyraminx average is only good for 7th on the psych sheet, wow. People are getting finally getting good at pyraminx in the US.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm looking to buy 1 more cube from someone so I'll have 16 total.

Bob isn't coming, so is there anyone else selling cubes at the competition?


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 16, 2011)

I can get you one. What do you want?


----------



## caseyd (Jun 16, 2011)

ryan ill sell you a lingyun (48 edge) or alpha v ( haiyan) or lunhui ( with or without torpedoes) for 10$ each 
separately, I am also interested in eric's xcube, Id have to try it, but if i can sell one or more of these 3 cubes^^^ I'll almost definitely get it


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well Phil the cube I'm already getting from you is set correct? $20 correct?

I don't really know what kind of cube I want. I already have a lot of AV, Maru, and Guhong, and one FII.

So probably a cube not in that list. Perhaps lingyun or Lunhui but I'm not sure.


----------



## caseyd (Jun 16, 2011)

Ill sell you an fII if you want


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 16, 2011)

caseyd said:


> Ill sell you an fII if you want


 
I already have an FII .

I don't want repeats of my cubes, that gets boring. It's most likely going to be a LunHui or Lingyun unless someone has some other weird brand of cube that isn't crap.


----------



## caseyd (Jun 16, 2011)

ok so well see if you want them there?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sure thing.


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 16, 2011)

> Well Phil the cube I'm already getting from you is set correct? $20 correct?
> 
> I don't really know what kind of cube I want. I already have a lot of AV, Maru, and Guhong, and one FII.
> 
> So probably a cube not in that list. Perhaps lingyun or Lunhui but I'm not sure.



Correct. I can bring some other stuff.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 16, 2011)

Phil will you be able to bring a Megaminx? Or has "it" not started yet?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 16, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Phil will you be able to bring a Megaminx? Or has "it" not started yet?


 
I sincerely doubt he even owns one .

And sure Phil bring whatever. I'll have enough money with me.


----------



## jrb (Jun 16, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Ya, I'm not going.
> (But I would buy it if I did go)


 
Why aren't you going? I was looking forward to meeting another cuber around my age


----------



## Kian (Jun 17, 2011)

jrb said:


> Why aren't you going? I was looking forward to meeting another cuber around my age


 
Speaking of which, I might be the oldest cuber attending. That's never happened to me before, thanks largely to Bob.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 17, 2011)

Kian said:


> Speaking of which, I might be the oldest cuber attending. That's never happened to me before, thanks largely to Bob.


 
How old are you anyway?


----------



## Kian (Jun 17, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> How old are you anyway?


 
438.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 17, 2011)

Give me a year and I'll be caught up.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 17, 2011)

Felix, what was our deal again? I said I would give you a mf8+Dayan 4x4 for what?
Oh, and do you think I can back out of MM and 5x5? My MM broke and I suck a 5x5.


----------



## flee135 (Jun 17, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Felix, what was our deal again? I said I would give you a mf8+Dayan 4x4 for what?
> Oh, and do you think I can back out of MM and 5x5? My MM broke and I suck a 5x5.


 
Taiyan and FTO.

Yeah, I'll take you out of MM and 5x5. Thanks for letting me know in advance.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 18, 2011)

Good luck everyone . Should be a fun competition.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 18, 2011)

Just left my hotel. On my way to the high school. Anybody expect anything? I expect that Felix will get a sub 4.5 average. And Ryan R. will be getting a 15 second average. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 18, 2011)

Definately my favorite comp I have ever been to. Did decent in everything except 4x4 avg (lol)

Can we expect another? River Hill comp soon?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 18, 2011)

What about me?

DYK

Mike uses Haiyan movement to remember CLL
Sniffing people
Kian was pro in finals


Also I think something needs to be mentioned, to everyone, don't just touch random cubes. I had several kids touch my cubes (along with several others at the table) and popping happened. Ask permission first, it's common courtesy.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 19, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Also I think something needs to be mentioned, to everyone, don't just touch random cubes. I had several kids touch my cubes (along with several others at the table) and popping happened. Ask permission first, it's common courtesy.



If you touch Phil Yu's cubes, prepare your anus.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 19, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> If you touch Phil Yu's cubes, prepare your anus.


 
I'm going to start taking up Phils way of handling crap like that .


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 19, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I'm going to start taking up Phils way of handling crap like that .


 
Pun intended?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 19, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Pun intended?


 
Nope, just random typing lol.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 19, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> What about me?
> 
> DYK
> 
> ...



Definitely agreed. One more thing guys. Anyone else have a problem of random kids repeatedly asking you if you were speedsolving forums and what your username was? I swear I was asked that like 20 times. I answered most of the time by saying no or yes and before hey could ask what my username was I walked.

Guess none of my predictions came true.  
And I failed in Pyraminx which just tore me down. I guess I'll keep practicing.
I did get a 1:04 minute 4x4 solve and a 13 second 3x3 solve.
It was also fun judging Eric in 3BLD and Kian was fun (more like funny) to judge in 2x2 (another puzzle I failed in lol) finals. And your not kidding about Phil. He came up to the scrambling table to tell us to only let someone "careful" scramble it.

This was an amazingly fun competition. I hear a River Hill Fall coming? But yet again the beginning was awkward because no one was talking to eachother. O and I met Evan Liu who is crazy fast at 4x4. Okay I'm done rambling.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 19, 2011)

Yea sorry Nick, I memo'd edges and had 8 targets, but memo'd corners and only had 7, so I had to basically re memo edges, only to realize I had to add on the letter C at the end of my memo (basically just do an M2 at end of edges lolz) and I wasted like 3 minutes doing that. Then during execution I did the wrong alg, and failed undoing it, so it was a waste of time <_<


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 19, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Yea sorry Nick, I memo'd edges and had 8 targets, but memo'd corners and only had 7, so I had to basically re memo edges, only to realize I had to add on the letter C at the end of my memo (basically just do an M2 at end of edges lolz) and I wasted like 3 minutes doing that. Then during execution I did the wrong alg, and failed undoing it, so it was a waste of time <_<


 
I was mad that you stopped. Me and Ryan spent ten minutes watching you just for you to stop.


----------



## Kian (Jun 19, 2011)

1st Kamaru-Deen Lawal 12.5ish
2nd Mike Kotch 13.03
3rd Me 13.26


----------



## EricReese (Jun 19, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> I was mad that you stopped. Me and Ryan spent ten minutes watching you just for you to stop.


 
I knew it was going to be DNF. no point continuing


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 19, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I knew it was going to be DNF. no point continuing


 
We knew that. We just wanted to see yo get a success.


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 19, 2011)

> And your not kidding about Phil. He came up to the scrambling table to tell us to only let someone "careful" scramble it.



I do that because my cubes are extremely loose. A lot of the time people don't take it seriously. They just dismiss the idea entirely and end up popping like crazy. I spend a lot of time modding and caring for my puzzles so I try my best to make sure nothing goes wrong when it's out of my sight and in some other person's hands. When I ask for careful scrambling I don't mean to offend anyone or suggest that any individual is careless. 



> If you touch Phil Yu's cubes, prepare your anus.



Is this good or bad?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 19, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Is this good or bad?


 
Depends on how the person handles the cube .


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh. Very true.

Anyway, I thought the competition was pretty well-run. Events were neatly organized and the lunch was very generous. The only thing I was slightly uncomfortable with was getting to the site. Luckily my father and I drove down to MD. Can't imagine getting there using public transportation.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 20, 2011)

Results are posted. I thoroughly enjoyed this competition.

I am a complete failure at pyraminx. Somehow I got a 13.xx average in the finals, after an 8.xx in the first round. Bleh.

Why is the B cutoff for worlds in 4x4 a 1:05.00? This is too low. I may or may not be biased by my 1:05.01 average.

My third BLD attempt was a 2:01.xx. At the end I had (UB BR) (FR RD). I felt lazy so I did U' (z perm on left) (4 flip on left) U. But the Z perm I did was the RU z perm that usually starts and ends with U. I knew I was starting in the wrong position, so I didn't do the U at the beginning. But I only did a U at the end, instead of a U2...so the cube was off by U' L' U.


----------



## dimwmuni (Jun 20, 2011)

Why is only the final for 2x2x2 posted and not the first round?


----------



## flee135 (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I am a complete failure at pyraminx.


 
Yeah me too.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 20, 2011)

Quick results! Thanks.

Minus a few funny issues with Big Cube BLD, this was a stress free competition. Loved it. Can't wait for the next!


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 20, 2011)

I finally didn't fail on 4x4, won by .09  (though I did get a +2 on the first solve...)
Still need to work on not failing in: 2x2, 3x3 OH, Magic...
Very well-run competition, possibly the best I've been to so far.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 20, 2011)

flee135 said:


> Yeah me too.


 Me, too but really Felix. lol. You didn't fail. Maybe you just didn't get the times you wanted but it was still pretty fast. Wait... _crazy_ fast.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 20, 2011)

Whoops. 2x2 round 1 results are up.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Sigh*

Did anyone find a Guhong? It's distinguishable due to it having torpedoes on the edges.

It's a fairly new cube that I'd like back. I went through every single 3x3 I have, and it's not here...


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Did anyone find a Guhong? It's distinguishable due to it having torpedoes on the edges.
> 
> It's a fairly new cube that I'd like back. I went through every single 3x3 I have, and it's not here...



Probably one of this little kids who kept picking up cubes. I'm going to adopt Phil's method.


----------



## jrb (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Results are posted. I thoroughly enjoyed this competition.
> 
> I am a complete failure at pyraminx. Somehow I got a 13.xx average in the finals, after an 8.xx in the first round. Bleh.



I failed at Pyraminx too. I average around 10.xx at home, but in competition I averaged 16-17 seconds


----------



## flee135 (Jun 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Did anyone find a Guhong? It's distinguishable due to it having torpedoes on the edges.
> 
> It's a fairly new cube that I'd like back. I went through every single 3x3 I have, and it's not here...


 
There were no cubes that were left at the competition at the end of the day. Sorry...


----------



## EricReese (Jun 20, 2011)

flee135 said:


> There were no cubes that were left at the competition at the end of the day. Sorry...


 
WHERES MY SUBWAY AND MY BOTTLE OF WATER


----------



## flee135 (Jun 20, 2011)

EricReese said:


> WHERES MY SUBWAY AND MY BOTTLE OF WATER


 
Sadly, in the trashcan and not in my stomach.


----------

